# New Kitten - Names? Eye color?



## daisieblue (Dec 19, 2014)

Hello,

I'm new here. I have a 2 year old cat named Zira, and just adopted a new kitten tonight! :luv
I've been trying to get a good picture of him, but he's very new and busy checking out his room so he doesn't feel much like posing, haha.

The rescue had named him Bailey, but I definitely want to change it. I haven't had a chance to really get to know him, but so far he's super friendly and a little purr machine. Very outgoing as well; I don't think he has any idea there's such a thing as "shy". Any name ideas? He's all black with short hair.

Also, I'm curious if anyone can take an educated guess as to his adult eye color? They look slightly more muddy than Zira's were at this age (he's about 8-9 weeks now). As you can see, Zira's turned out to be a light green color. I'm a sucker for green-eyed cats, haha. I'd love him the same if they end up turning a different color, but I'm definitely excited to find out if they'll be green! :wink:

Here he is!










This is really the only picture I could get of him that isn't a complete blur.

Here's the picture the rescue had posted on his profile. Not the best, but at least another point of comparison:










Here's the picture Zira's rescue had posted of her:










And when I got her home, about 10-11 weeks old:



















Last year:










Yesterday:


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

That last pic! Look at those gorgeous eyes!! Congrats on your new little one also. 

Eye color is pretty defined at about 12 weeks. but looks like he will be a greenish or yellowish color. LOL


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I agree, I think they will be a light golden color. Why not Goldie (sounds a bit feminine though, maybe Goldfinger? or Goldy?), or since he is black how about Boo!, including the exclamation point. Both kitties are adorable!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

wow! i didnt realize Home Depot now sells kittens!!!! hahaha. he is adorable...and your calico....ohhhh sooo pretty!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

His eyes may turn a light copper. He is a beautiful kitten, of course, Zira is beautiful too. How about Cooper?


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

I don't know why but the name Onyx comes to mind. Very cute he is.


----------



## daisieblue (Dec 19, 2014)

gizmothecat said:


> wow! i didnt realize Home Depot now sells kittens!!!! hahaha.


Hahaha no, but they sell some pretty great cat houses in the moving supply department.

Thanks everyone for the name suggestions! After spending the day with him, I stumbled across the name Theo and I think it's stuck. 

I also appreciate the musings on his eye color haha. Fingers crossed for green, :wink: but I agree they do look like they could go gold. We'll have to wait and see!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, well here are my questions from the other thread answered! 

They're such cuties. I love the name Theo.


----------



## daisieblue (Dec 19, 2014)

spirite said:


> They're such cuties. I love the name Theo.


Thanks :grin:

I have more kitteh pictures! I'm happy to finally have a few good ones of him. His eyes have changed a bit but they still look like they could go either way (green or golden). They look like either color depending on the light.

Anyway, he's been a fun little guy to have around. Zira is tolerating him and even playing a little bit. She is very shy though and I've noticed that his sudden movements can freak her out a bit if she's not already paying attention to him. 

He's very curious about everything though and I've been getting worried because he's eyeing the front door when we come and go and the back door when I let the dogs out. 8O Zira never did that so I'm not sure how to handle it. Any advice?

Another thing (and I'm going to post this in the behavior forum too, just thought I'd mention it in case anyone happens to read here and not there), Zira has been using Theo's litter box the last few days. I have one for each of them (Zira's is upstairs, Theo's is downstairs) She's still using hers as well, but today was the second time she's used his, and she's only used it for number 2. :-?

I clean both boxes once a day, and he doesn't seem to mind that she's "tainted" his box (he still uses it just fine, and I've watched him go in a few times--he doesn't seem apprehensive at all). The part that's bothering me about it is that she's not burying it! It's so gross. She buries it in her own box, so I'm having trouble believing that she's not trying to send a message by not burying her (very smelly) business in his box.

I've heard the rule that I need one more boxes than I have cats----but I have a really small house and really don't have another place to put another box. (only places where it wouldn't be in direct foot traffic would be the dining room or kitchen...two places I kind of refuse to put a cat poo box. :dis

Do you think she would stop this if I got another box? I could try to find a smaller box so that two would fit where Zira's currently is (hers is very wide), so I could fit two side by side, but I'm worried that changing her box entirely might aggravate the problem. Also, my thought is that having two right next to each other might defeat the idea that one of them is "neutral". Gahh I'm not sure what to do!




Okay enough words....pictures! (Disclaimer: there's a lot. I'm obsessed.) ;-)

Theo seems to have a habit of finding the dustiest places in my house to hang out....and he's black so of course it all sticks to him and is super obvious....so just pretend he's all nice and dust-free.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Gah SO cute!!! Such big ears for that little body. And Zira's beautiful.  Her coat is so unusual - half tabby, half calico! I love the first pic of them on the windowsill, and the first one of Theo standing on the window sill made me laugh out loud.  But I think my favorite is the first one of him on the floor, where he's looking directly at the camera. Or maybe the one of him with the ball toy clutched in his front paws. :luv


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

LOVE these pics!! Zira is what I jockingly call a Calitab.


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Beautiful kitties. Your new one looks like my Agnes, except her eye color is a little different.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Daisieblue,
Six Months! Time does fly! Theo has turned into quite the handsome lad!
Sharon


----------

